# 06 Rancher neutral light coming on and off



## ReddingerJT (Nov 27, 2013)

I need a little help. My buddy has a 2006 Rancher 400 (Electric Shift)that is having some problems. He's having a hell of a time getting it started because the neutral light won't stay on. You can rock the bike back and forth, take in in and out of gear with the shifting lever and it will come back on but when you hit the start button it goes right back off (most of the time). Sometimes it will start and be fine but other times it's not. I have no idea where to start looking to fix this. Can you guys help please?


----------

